# ALPINE Audio/Video Setup in my 02 Spec V



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

Over the last month or so i have finally completed my complete custom install on my Alpine system, after a few more speaker upgrades i will be set. So far i have Alpine CVA-1006 (6.5" LCD Screen) in dash running the Alpine PXAH510 (Dolby Digital 5.1 Processor), Alpine DHAS680 (6 Disk DVD/CD/MP3), Alpine MRVS340 (4/3/2 Power Amp), Alpine SWR1241D (12" Sub Type R), and XM Radio. I have the PXAH510 mounted underneith the driver seat with easy access to the controller to keep it sounding great. The DHAS680 is mounted underneith the passenger seat only because there wasen't the room in the glove box. The trunk is where the magic happened, took the spare out, (who needs one i got roadside assistance), and mounted the speaker and amps in the tire well, used ¾" MFD and a double strength plexiglass to see the work. Around the speaker and amp there are red neons just to show it off! It took a month and a half so far and i am not done yet, stay tuned for all the updates! 

Performance MODS: 
AEM Cold Air Intake 

Pictures are online at: 
http://www.fifthgearracing.com/cars/
or
http://www.cardomain.com/id/sdavis02


Thanks Everyone,
Let me know what you think

Scott


----------

